# Old School Jacksonville Jaguar's Logo Gear



## parallel (Jan 14, 2018)

Some of you might recall that when the Jaguars became an expansion team there was a legal challenge to the initial "official" logo for the team. Ford sued because they had recently acquired Jaguar and the team logo was too similar to the car company logo. I bought a bunch of the gear that they had already started selling at the Navy Exchange in Mayport Florida and the J.C. Pennies in Jacksonville's Regency Square Mall.


----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2018)

This and you're a Saints fan?

You should be banned.



parallel said:


> Jacksonville's Regency Square Mall.



If you were to go there now you'd want a pistol or two w/ spare mags and you wouldn't go past sundown.


----------



## parallel (Jan 14, 2018)

AWP said:


> This and you're a Saints fan?
> 
> You should be banned.
> 
> ...


Actually... when I was still a fan of NFL "football" I was a Steeler's fan. As for being banned... I've pretty much banned myself since spygate when it became apparent that the NFL is bullshit. I'm just hoping that the recent success of the Jag's will help me unload this shit on Ebay. ;)


----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2018)

parallel said:


> Actually... when I was still a fan of NFL "football" I was a Steeler's fan. As for being banned... I've pretty much banned myself since spygate when it became apparent that the NFL is bullshit. I'm just hoping that the recent success of the Jag's will help me unload this shit on Ebay. ;)



Good answer. I'll take that.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 14, 2018)

I remember the original logo since they came into the league with the Panthers.  Tom Coughlin as coach.


----------



## parallel (Jan 14, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I remember the original logo since they came into the league with the Panthers.  Tom Coughlin as coach.


You remember it from when they were taking the field playing games?


----------



## AWP (Jan 14, 2018)

parallel said:


> You remember it from when they were taking the field playing games?



I hated the team before they took a snap.


----------



## nobodythank you (Jan 17, 2018)

AWP said:


> If you were to go there now you'd want a pistol or two w/ spare mags and you wouldn't go past sundown.


LoL it really isn't that bad anymore. JSO has a substation in the mall for the entire area, so it is relatively quiet now. 

That doesn't mean shouldn't strap that smoke wagon on though....


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2018)

ke4gde said:


> LoL it really isn't that bad anymore. JSO has a substation in the mall for the entire area, so it is relatively quiet now.
> 
> That doesn't mean shouldn't strap that smoke wagon on though....



Things changed then. At one time that was a great place for some type of assault and battery. I'm told the OP mall has really gone downhill, but my direct exposure to NE FL consists of driving to my parents and then driving home.


----------

